# What your favorite full face helmet?



## Twisted1 (Aug 24, 2010)

Only brand I tried was giro remedy. What y'all like to use? The giro dosnt last in crashes, so I'm kinda looking for longer lasting helmet.


----------



## texasflood (Aug 6, 2007)

twisted1 said:


> only brand i tried was giro remedy. What y'all like to use? The giro dosnt last in crashes, so i'm kinda looking for longer lasting helmet.


tld d3


----------



## kdiff (Apr 25, 2010)

Uhm....how often are you slamming your head into the ground? (I get rid of any helmet if it takes one good hit to a rock or the ground. Then again I'm not landing on my head in every crash, so I'm not replacing them often.) 

You might want to look into DOT helmets. My impression is that they are a bit sturdier, though I would probably still toss it after a good (or bad) crash.


----------



## miqu (Jan 20, 2004)

SixSixOne Evolution carbon, nice and comfy helmet.


----------



## DeanH (Jan 9, 2008)

Urge - 1/3 of the price of a TLD 3, same or better fit for me  + about 200 grams lighter


----------



## alldownhillfromhere (May 3, 2011)

Troy Lee Designs D3 for me:thumbsup:


----------



## Twisted1 (Aug 24, 2010)

kdiff said:


> Uhm....how often are you slamming your head into the ground? (I get rid of any helmet if it takes one good hit to a rock or the ground. Then again I'm not landing on my head in every crash, so I'm not replacing them often.)
> 
> You might want to look into DOT helmets. My impression is that they are a bit sturdier, though I would probably still toss it after a good (or bad) crash.


I mostly crash when I'm trying new tricks on dirt jumps. I've been buying the giros because they are pretty cheap an can throw them away when there thrashed. How are the fit on the tld? My head is 22in so I wear med remedy.


----------



## liberatorx (Sep 7, 2010)

I have a new THE industries T2 carbon helmet that doesn't fit me for sale if anyone is interested. Size medium Day of the Dead design, $150+ shipping, half price.


----------



## K2Lambo666 (Oct 4, 2010)

another for SixSixOne Evolution carbon


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

I've owned:
SixSixOne Strike
2 of Giro Remedy Carbon Fiber
3 of THE The One Carbon Fiber

Currently riding the TLD D3 Carbon Fiber..

The Giro was my first real good helmet and it was awesome. I crash tested it a LOT (which is why I got the 2nd) and I never once questioned it protecting me time and time again. I know you're supposed to replace helmets after a bad crash which is a new habit I have picked up, but I definately got my use out of my first one. The chin strap is a buckle so it is super convenient getting in and out. My biggest problem with the Giro is the compatibility with the Leatt vs it's competitors due to it's inherently larger size/roundness.

The THE helmet is the most comfortable helmet out of the bunch to me. It has the best liner (more akin to a full face motorcycle helmet than a "bicycle" to me), it is super light weight, never failed me once on the protection and I've eaten rocks with it. The curvy design is awesome - plus you get an extra visor with the helmet. Excellent fit with the Leatt. I have nothing negative to say about this helmet.

I currently have the TLD D3 and at first I was really hesitant to use it. First off the sizing is off and the helmets run a little small so after returning the medium which was listed for 57cm heads like mine, I got the large and it is a much better fit. But as soon as I put it on, I didn't even use it because the THE helmet was way more comfortable to me. The D3 sat on the shelf for a while before I tried it on again. I didn't like it again, but maybe I just had to 'break it in' more than the others to feel good. And yes, I was right. Only thing I can fault the D3 on is the price. Otherwise, it's the best helmet I've used so far..

Next helmet I buy will be the new THE T2 CF  ... review to come later... hopefully never cause that means i'm riding proper.


----------



## eride1 (Oct 11, 2010)

my specialized deviant. it so well vented. better than my TL d3.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Ran a rockgardn didnt like the fit and felt my breath was caught in it so i was rebreathing.
D2 fit well padding wore out a bit too quickly leaving it loose but great fit and good ventilation
urge down o matic shattered but based on crash any helmet would have been compromised. Aside of the fitment being more fo a perfect round head, and wish there was a bit more padding when i lawn darted it had good ventilation and was light. Great peripheral vision as well.
Good helmet mine died the first real dh ride out so it didnt get too much trail time i did a couple single track runs with a bit of cardio and a bit warmer days it was really comfortable as far as breathing and ventilation.


----------



## MikeRidesBike (May 4, 2011)

Giro Remedy CF and the 661 Evolution Carbon


----------



## DucJ (Aug 14, 2009)

*Bell FTW!*


----------



## JDub713 (May 21, 2009)

*Favorite full face...*

Rockgardn Warbird. I have the BF-109 German schemed helmet. DOT approved, removable padding, heavy, but very comfortable. I was lucky enough to get mine on clearance before they all sold out.


----------



## charvey9 (May 13, 2010)

If you aren't going to wear a Leaat brace, try the TLD D2. It is comfortable, light, and high quality. It is still compatible with the Leaat brace, but since it has a smaller shell it isn't as effective as helmets like the D3. The D2 is half a pound lighter than my D3 carbon, and is my chosen helmet for long shuttle days or push-a-bike. 

Overall my D3 carbon is a better helmet, but I've only used it for races.


----------



## Twisted1 (Aug 24, 2010)

My head measures 21-22 inches so y'all think I'll be good with a size med sixsixone evo?


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

Never go off suggested sizes . helmet makers are like shoe and tire makers . None of them size the same. Best bet is to try before ya buy.


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

It comes down to what fits your head, not what everyone else finds the best. Mate of mine has a D3 that feels good on my head, another has an Urge that just doesn't fit right on me.

I have a Kali Avatar this year and it fits like a dream on my head.

Just spend a day going around to your LBS' trying on what they have to offer. You'll soon realise that some helmets are completely out of the equation because they don't fit your head.


----------



## sikocycles (Oct 10, 2005)

TLD D3. One of the only helmet that fits


----------



## El_Duderino (Dec 2, 2005)

jasevr4 said:


> I have a Kali Avatar this year and it fits like a dream on my head.
> 
> .


:thumbsup:


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 25, 2006)

I went from a Remedy to a Kali Aatma. Great fit and a massive field of view.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Azonic?Oneal 708...sadly they don't make it any more...light and full motorcycle protection


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Azonic/Oneal 708...sadly they don't make it any more...light and full motorcycle protection


----------



## cesalec (Aug 28, 2008)

*so far...*

1. 661 Evo +++++
2. Azonic Fury +++++ 
3. Spec Devian II +++ (well ventilated no doubt about it, but very unconfortable)

I would love a THE Industries but I dont like their graphic designs except the The Celtic (if anyone is selling a THE Celtic size M, unused and new, let me know) =P


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

*Hotel room review*

I just took delivery of this, literally today. My hotel room review says it kicks butt.


----------



## philly758 (Apr 23, 2006)

If you have a chance to try on a helmet before you buy it that would be a big plus, even if you can just try on the same brand its a better shot than not trying anything at all. In my opinion helmets are disposable and should be. Buying a $500 helmet that should be chucked after a bad crash doesn't seem like a good idea to me. I have been very happy with 661's offerings and they aren't outrageously priced. That and its not too difficult to find a deal on one online.


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

Shoei VFX-W


----------



## shayco (Jun 18, 2011)

I have a Charley "No Limit". Great helmet!


----------



## mzorich (Mar 13, 2011)

best is a tld d3 but they cost alot.i love my 661 evo


----------



## 1+1 (Dec 20, 2006)

I'm on a 661 evo, but it's a horrible fit. It's my 3rd cheapo 661. Had a bad crash yesterday, could feel my brain move on impact. Sitting today with a concussion. Just ordered a Kali Avatar, was gonna get a POC cortex flow but Kali's cs is better, they answered my email in less than 2 days and Mike had been answering my emails promptly. If the Kali sucks, I'll get a POC next. I used to get cheap helmets after every major impact but after yesterday's crash, I know how important it's to spend some money and time to look for a better helmet.


----------



## appalachia (Jun 4, 2011)

specialized deviant carbon. light and lots of room for breathing. big fan.


----------

